# 887 visa help



## itman1981 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi

In order to apply for 887 visa. below are the conditions

You might be able to get this visa if you:

You must have held one of the following visas for at least two years before applying for this visa, but they do not have to be the two years immediately before you apply:

Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)
Skilled Independent Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 495)
Skilled Designated Area Sponsored (Provisional) visa (subclass 496)
Skilled Regional Sponsored visa (subclass 475 or 487).

what does this mean *" but they do not have to be the two years immediately before you apply"*


----------



## itman1981 (Dec 14, 2015)

*487*



itman1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> In order to apply for 887 visa. below are the conditions
> 
> ...


some please help


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

It means they don't have to be the two years immediately before you apply. I'm not sure what isn't clear.


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

itman1981 said:


> some please help


Even I am not sure about it. But as per my understanding it means it should not be an immediate two years before, that means lets say your 2 years completed in 2016 and you are applying in 2017 so it will be considered. Again I am not sure but this makes sense to me. You must confirm this with other experts here.


----------



## Migzy (Mar 8, 2017)

itman1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> In order to apply for 887 visa. below are the conditions
> 
> ...



Sorry to interrupt. can I ask anyone here if police clearance is still needed for 887 even you submitted already in 489, thanks


----------



## cahn1986 (Mar 15, 2017)

*887 2 years time*

Hi Guys... not sure how this works..

I am on 489 visa (which I applied on 3rd march 2015)
it was granted on 7th June 2015.

My confusion: my 2 years starts from the day I applied for my successful visa application or from the day it was granted.


----------



## Jasmin FR (Apr 9, 2014)

Dear All,
I need urgent advice and please all seniors on this fourm kindly guide me.I am on state sponsorship 489 visa in Tasmania and I living in Tasmania as well. However ,It has been 4 months ,I don’t have any job.On other hand side, My husband has 457 visa and he lives in Perth’s regional area.In case if I move from my sponsor sate (which is Tasmania(to Perth’s regional area, will I be able to get permanent residency after 16 months?


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

farina said:


> Dear All,
> I need urgent advice and please all seniors on this fourm kindly guide me.I am on state sponsorship 489 visa in Tasmania and I living in Tasmania as well. However ,It has been 4 months ,I don’t have any job.On other hand side, My husband has 457 visa and he lives in Perth’s regional area.In case if I move from my sponsor sate (which is Tasmania(to Perth’s regional area, will I be able to get permanent residency after 16 months?


Sorry but you won´t be able to apply for 887, you can live in Perth using your 4 years visa.


----------



## Jasmin FR (Apr 9, 2014)

Guilhermebv said:


> Sorry but you won´t be able to apply for 887, you can live in Perth using your 4 years visa.



Dear Guilhermebv Thanks for your answer.If I live in Perth's regional area ,stil I could not apply for 887 visa later?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

farina said:


> Dear Guilhermebv Thanks for your answer.If I live in Perth's regional area ,stil I could not apply for 887 visa later?


You can apply for an 887 visa after you have lived in any eligible regional area for at least 2 years and worked full-time in any eligible regional area for at least 1 year.


----------



## Jasmin FR (Apr 9, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> You can apply for an 887 visa after you have lived in any eligible regional area for at least 2 years and worked full-time in any eligible regional area for at least 1 year.


Ok Thanks for your advice


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> You can apply for an 887 visa after you have lived in any eligible regional area for at least 2 years and worked full-time in any eligible regional area for at least 1 year.


Really? Are you sure about that? I am at the same boat, living in Sunshine Coast as a 489 holder but if you´re right I maybe will try to move to Adelaide. On my VEVO shows that I must work live or study in regional area but does not say about my sponsor state (QLD).


----------



## Migzy (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi mate , anybody knows how to upload attachment for 887 application thanks


----------



## sunnyabat (Dec 28, 2014)

HI guys need help please
My story
Granted 489 on 5 august 2015 (Left country for 6 weeks in between)
Can i apply for 887 on 5 august 2017 or shall i need to wait for 6 more weeks to cover my 2 years of time.

What is the fees for this visa.
what is the processing time.

Is it difficult to apply by yourself as it might need lot of documents to apply or is it a straight forward process ?

can any one please answer me this questions.


thanks

Sunny


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sunnyabat said:


> HI guys need help please
> My story
> Granted 489 on 5 august 2015 (Left country for 6 weeks in between)
> Can i apply for 887 on 5 august 2017 or shall i need to wait for 6 more weeks to cover my 2 years of time.
> ...


The cost is only 370$

Wait for 6 weeks and cover the time you were out of the country
What's the tearing hurry
If you applied for th 489 visa yourself, then you should be able to mange this application as well


Cheers


----------



## sunnyabat (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi Team

Just got one quick question.

Is it mandatory to maintain private health cover as long as you are on 489 visa?

The moment i apply for 887 visa can i cancel my Health cover and is it possible to apply for medicare card when you just applied for 887 visa.

Thanks
Sunny


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

sunnyabat said:


> Hi Team
> 
> Just got one quick question.
> 
> ...


Yes you can apply for Medicare which is valid for 12 months.... once you're granted 887 visa, you can make that Medicare permanent


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

*887 visa Query*

i Guys,

I need your advice here.
I am fulfilling 2 year to 27th Spetember 2017 under 489 (regional sponsored). However during that 2 years been to Sri Lanka for 14 days and went to Bali for 5 days. My question is 
Can I apply on 27th September or should I have to wait another 3 weeks to cover the period that i was outside Australia?

Thank you guys. Appreciate your helps. 

Nish
Darwin


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

nishma2006 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need your advice here.
> I am fulfilling 2 year to 27th Spetember 2017. However during that 2 years been to Sri Lanka for 14 days and went to Bali for 5 days. My question is
> ...


You can apply on 27th September because you can go out of Australia up to 4 weeks per year 

Good luck!!!


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

nishma2006 said:


> i Guys,
> 
> I need your advice here.
> I am fulfilling 2 year to 27th Spetember 2017 under 489 (regional sponsored). However during that 2 years been to Sri Lanka for 14 days and went to Bali for 5 days. My question is
> ...


I would recommend you to wait and complete full two years becoz as per DIBP official guidelines for 887 visa , applicant "MUST" stay for "AT LEAST TWO YEARS" in Australia.


----------



## nishma2006 (Mar 14, 2015)

slvicky said:


> You can apply on 27th September because you can go out of Australia up to 4 weeks per year
> 
> Good luck!!!


Thank you slvicky--  Where do i find that info on the website? Do you have any link? much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jagjeetsingh507 (Apr 10, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Hi Maggie,
> 
> As i got your help 2 yrs ago, i have few questions?
> 
> ...


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

jagjeetsingh507 said:


> Maggie-May24 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Maggie,
> ...


----------



## jagjeetsingh507 (Apr 10, 2015)

slvicky said:


> jagjeetsingh507 said:
> 
> 
> > If your current visa (489) is still not expired, then I don't think you have to apply for bridging visa.
> ...


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

jagjeetsingh507 said:


> slvicky said:
> 
> 
> > jagjeetsingh507 said:
> ...


----------



## sunnyabat (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi Guys
Just got 1 quick question
I am in the middle of applying my 887 Visa application
I just need to confirm what i need to put in the section where they ask about the information related to your ALL family members.
when i applied 489 i got a family sponsorship at that time my brother holds an Indian passport but now he is citizen and has got his Australian Passport.
Do i need to put his Australian passport details or do i need to fill his Old Indian passport records. ?

Thanks in advance.

Sunny


----------



## Giridhar (Apr 1, 2013)

*887 Visa Help*

Can you please advice if it is correct to mention parents as non-accompanying family members when applying for 887 visa ? How can I correct this if it is wrong ?


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

Giridhar said:


> Can you please advice if it is correct to mention parents as non-accompanying family members when applying for 887 visa ? How can I correct this if it is wrong ?


I already applied and did mention my parents as non accompanying family members. Not sure it is wrong. But it has mentioned that all accompanying and non accompanying family members. So I added them anyway


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi all,

Just to update you guys regarding this. When you add family members, you have to add only your spouse and children if any. No need to add parents details as they not depend on you.

If you added them already, you can submit incorrect answers request using update us option on you immi account.

Thanks 



slvicky said:


> Giridhar said:
> 
> 
> > Can you please advice if it is correct to mention parents as non-accompanying family members when applying for 887 visa ? How can I correct this if it is wrong ?
> ...


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello Forum - i have few questions, hopefully will get your help, my husband was primary applicant when we applied for 489 but for the application of 887 i would like to be primary applicant as i will fulfill the full time job condition before him so my queries:

1. Since i will be primary applicant (i was dependent earlier)Would i need to apply for IELTS or PTE or college certificate would be good
2. Would we need PCC for australia though i cannot find the same on DIBP site but just wanted to understand hence requesting to please share experience

Thanks and looking forward to thoughts and advise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

:confused2:


DeepaliVohra said:


> Hello Forum - i have few questions, hopefully will get your help, my husband was primary applicant when we applied for 489 but for the application of 887 i would like to be primary applicant as i will fulfill the full time job condition before him so my queries:
> 
> 1. Since i will be primary applicant (i was dependent earlier)Would i need to apply for IELTS or PTE or college certificate would be good
> 2. Would we need PCC for australia though i cannot find the same on DIBP site but just wanted to understand hence requesting to please share experience
> ...


1. Primary applicant needs Competent English so you have to appear for IELTS or PTEA or similar. School / college certificate will not suffice 

http://www.australiavisa.com/immigration-news/from-a-489-to-a-887-visa/

2. As you would have completed 1 year in Australia, I am reasonably sure that the CO will ask you to get one even if the rules do not ask for it

Be mentally prepared for the same, in case you foresee some issues in getting a clear report for both of you 

Cheers


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

newbienz said:


> :confused2:
> 
> 1. Primary applicant needs Competent English so you have to appear for IELTS or PTEA or similar. School / college certificate will not suffice
> 
> ...


Thanks; though cant find the same in DIBP, the link you shared is not DIBP link.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Thanks; though cant find the same in DIBP, the link you shared is not DIBP link.


On second thoughts it may not be required as you have evidence that you have worked for 1 year in the state 

VIC on its website mentions this relaxation, but not sure how far this is applicable in your case so do recheck 

Check in the website of the state you are residing in for more clarification 

Cheers


----------



## Jasmin FR (Apr 9, 2014)

*Sublet tenancy*

is sublet tenancy documents are accepted for lease contract?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jasmin FR said:


> is sublet tenancy documents are accepted for lease contract?


Ask with more details in Life in Australia section of the forum.
You will get a better response

Cheers


----------



## Jasmin FR (Apr 9, 2014)

newbienz said:


> Ask with more details in Life in Australia section of the forum.
> You will get a better response
> 
> Cheers



ok Thanks


----------



## agiri (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi, 

I am applying for 887 visa. and I have completed the application but the system asking to submit the application and have not asked for the documents yet. Anyone who have already submitted the application can guide, is after submit only have to upload the documents?


----------



## Sai.saini22 (Oct 22, 2017)

*489*

Hi all
I have doubt please clarify any experts on 489 State sponsorship visa .
Is it OK living in regional area and working in city by traveling daily to city from regional for at least 1 year???

Thank you in advance .


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

Sai.saini22 said:


> Hi all
> I have doubt please clarify any experts on 489 State sponsorship visa .
> Is it OK living in regional area and working in city by traveling daily to city from regional for at least 1 year???
> 
> Thank you in advance .


Check VEVO . Your Visa condition clears all the soubts. In case of state sponsorship you must live and work in regional areas as specified on DIBP website.


----------



## Sai.saini22 (Oct 22, 2017)

sunilkchopra said:


> Check VEVO . Your Visa condition clears all the soubts. In case of state sponsorship you must live and work in regional areas as specified on DIBP website.


Thank you


----------



## marlowe022 (Aug 5, 2015)

slvicky said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just to update you guys regarding this. When you add family members, you have to add only your spouse and children if any. No need to add parents details as they not depend on you.
> 
> ...


Hi mate!

I remember you 3 years back when I was applying for 489 visa 

Anyway, just wanna ask if there are consequences if you add them on your application? (Parents, Siblings, etc.)

Cheers


----------



## mel91 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello guys 

I have recently lodge my 489 visa. As far as I know, 489 visa has only one condition which is must stay in the regional area. Now my question is should I stay few months in my nominated regional area or after getting my visa I can move any regional area? If I move straightway to another regional area instead of my nominated area would it be a problem to get the 887 visa? Guys, please help me out. Thanks a lot in advance. Regards


----------



## dmitiynt (Jul 9, 2018)

hi everybody)) I am new here.. sorry if i ask quesrions which been asked before.. I already loge my applicatio for 887 visa, for myself, my wife and a kid. I am main applicant. one of the condition says that applicant must be in Australia when he loge application and when desigion will be made.. Question is if I am main applicant, do my wife and a kid need to be here when desigion is made? And what happen if they will be outside Australia when desigion will be made.. Thanks.. I really need somebody to help me with it..


----------



## jpsltooz (Dec 4, 2016)

dmitiynt said:


> hi everybody)) I am new here.. sorry if i ask quesrions which been asked before.. I already loge my applicatio for 887 visa, for myself, my wife and a kid. I am main applicant. one of the condition says that applicant must be in Australia when he loge application and when desigion will be made.. Question is if I am main applicant, do my wife and a kid need to be here when desigion is made? And what happen if they will be outside Australia when desigion will be made.. Thanks.. I really need somebody to help me with it..


Hi mate, 
You are not allowed to travel outside of Australia with the bridging Visa A which you get after lodging 887 application. That means you need to be onshore till decision made . 
cheers


----------



## boxofchoc (Jul 2, 2015)

*Bridging Visa A*



jpsltooz said:


> Hi mate,
> You are not allowed to travel outside of Australia with the bridging Visa A which you get after lodging 887 application. That means you need to be onshore till decision made .
> cheers


Well said but once you get the Bridging Visa it states not active until your 489 expires. If your 489 is still valid you can travel and dont need a bridging visa to re-enter. If in doubt call Immigration on 131881


----------



## dmitiynt (Jul 9, 2018)

boxofchoc said:


> jpsltooz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mate,
> ...



Thanks, bur what about my wife and a kid? Do they need to be in Australia when desigiin are made? or this requrement just for peimary applicant?


----------



## NIRAV1975 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi , My Wife got the 489 Visa with NT State sponsership and signed the Declaration for staying 2 years in NT,
Below are my query
Moved to Darwin , NT : in March 2018
Kids enrolled in darwin : in march 2018
Jobs in darwin: not found
Jobs in Adelaide : yes , we both get the job
Adelaide : In the list of regional area as per visa grant letter
Question : As i am dependent can i file PR after 2 years in South Australia or have to in NT ?
Question: is there any problem at the time of Citizenship? as we are still in regional area but in SA not in NT.

please advise


----------



## Jasmin FR (Apr 9, 2014)

NIRAV1975 said:


> Hi , My Wife got the 489 Visa with NT State sponsership and signed the Declaration for staying 2 years in NT,
> Below are my query
> Moved to Darwin , NT : in March 2018
> Kids enrolled in darwin : in march 2018
> ...


Try to take letter of release from Northern Territory.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shergill80 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi ,
A friend of mine is having issue with 887 application “online portal.
He is fulfilling requirement based on his family sposered visa I,e 2 year stay n 1 yr work in designated areas.

Query is that the very first question in visa application asks about requirement for regional area only, can someone help what should be the answer to this question in application. Shall he say no to stay in regional area or yes as he would only be considered eligible based on this question.

Thanx


----------



## Jasmin FR (Apr 9, 2014)

I have a question, anyone worked for 15$ per hour and used the pay slips for 887 visa?


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

shergill80 said:


> Hi ,
> A friend of mine is having issue with 887 application “online portal.
> He is fulfilling requirement based on his family sposered visa I,e 2 year stay n 1 yr work in designated areas.
> 
> ...


He need to select YES, Moreover this is not call regional area and is caled designated area, Also as he us Family sponsored it will be fine


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

Jasmin FR said:


> I have a question, anyone worked for 15$ per hour and used the pay slips for 887 visa?


I havent read any requirement for minimum wages. Requirement is or 35 or I think 37 hours whichever is correct.


----------



## Jasmin FR (Apr 9, 2014)

My pay slip show 15$ and no tax file number also no bank account details.


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

Jasmin FR said:


> My pay slip show 15$ and no tax file number also no bank account details.


Does it shows how many hour
and were you being paid in cash ? That sounds really dodgy


----------



## Jasmin FR (Apr 9, 2014)

yes he is not paying me from one month ,only he gave me pay slips and it shows 15$ per hour. No superannuation account and no TFN.


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

Jasmin FR said:


> yes he is not paying me from one month ,only he gave me pay slips and it shows 15$ per hour. No superannuation account and no TFN.


I am sorry to say but this payslips may not work. Why dont you talk to your emplyer and get paid in correct way. Moreover you are underpaid Jamine


----------

